# Scarbrough Reefs - Now!



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Spur of the moment trip to Scarbourough. Winds down, tides rising and skys overcast. Will be there in about an hour. Anyone wishing to join in keep an eye out for a grey viking tempo and an orange perception acadia.

Cheers,
RH


----------

